# Do you think this is related?



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 2, 2019)

I think the Dogan fucked us good.....except for 



Spoiler: this man







....the guy who gave you a lot of shit you use today (he's a Dogan)

Aaaanyway,
I think this:


is really related to this:


What do you guys think about all this? 
What do you think about all those weird feelings you've been feeling?


----------

